# Thoughts about this GSD breeding?



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I have seen Carlo work, but not Bonnie.
This is a possible breeding I am looking at for a pup for sport-schutzhund. Any thoughts

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=404914&modir=450915


----------

